# center consoles piks



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

im thinkn of doin a center console in my 92 linc, but not sure bout a coo design or wat not.....juz wanna see sum piks and maybe get sum ideas....if any one got sum piks please post sum up..it dont matter wat car juz wanna see sum coo stuff...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Here are some pics of the console in my cutlass


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's mine in my Regal :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2009, 12:07 AM~15762842
> *Here's mine in my Regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice console and dash


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 23 2009, 11:07 PM~15762842
> *Here's mine in my Regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN THATS NICE..


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 23 2009, 11:07 PM~15762842
> *Here's mine in my Regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit thas wicked right there homie looks good, i can imagine it all painted up really nice....


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 23 2009, 09:07 PM~15761022
> *Here are some pics of the console in my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...



lookn good homie matches up wit the ride pretty good


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 24 2009, 05:39 PM~15770250
> *holy shit thas wicked right there homie looks good, i can imagine it all painted up really nice....
> *


Thanks homie. I actually painted the car last weekend but not the dash or center console cause I'm thinking of 2 toning the interior silver & blue plus I wanna get a monitor for above the radio to fill in that empty space.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

SO NO ONE ?? LOL


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------

